

Computer vision meets recursive prizes: Shredder Challenge at UCSD - marciovm123
http://marciovm.com/blog/2011/11/17/shredder/

======
ucsdteam2011
Update puzzle #1 and #2 solved in less than 24 hours, good progress on puzzle
3. UCSD's DARPA Shredder Team

